# Transistores en la práctica



## Ricard (Oct 6, 2007)

Hola!

Después de mucha teoría, la intento aplicar a la práctica y no obtengo los resultados esperados. Estoy probando transistores NPN, PNP y FET. 

Los pruebo aplicando 2 fuentes de alimentación, una de 3,3v y otra de 12v. La de 3,3v la utilizo de control y la obtengo de un puerto serie de un PC y la aplico a la BASE de los transistores. La de 12v la obtengo de la fuente de alimentación de un PC y la conecto al COLECTOR y al EMISOR, según sea el tipo de transistor. Hago las conexiones siguiendo esta pequeña guía:

http://www.markallen.com/teaching/ucsd/147a/lectures/lecture3/10.php

También he seguido los hilos de este foro que tenían cuestiones relacionadas pero no me aclaro. Agrego al post un diagrama que representa exactamente mis conexiones y lo que quiero obtener.

En la práctica no entiendo nada, algo estoy haciendo mal seguro pero no se el qué. Les explico mis resultados:

Pruebo un transistor NPN, le conecto los +12v en el COLECTOR, una patilla de un LED en el EMISOR, la otra patilla de un LED al GROUND. Independientemente de la señal de la BASE, el LED siempre se enciende. Es más, desconecto todo cable de la BASE, y el LED sigue encendiéndose aplicando +12v o +5v al COLECTOR.

Esta misma prueba la he realizado con un PNP, cambiando las conexiones del COLECTOR al EMISOR para adecuarlo al tipo de funcionamiento del transistor PNP y obtengo los mismos resultados. El LED siempre se enciende.

Del mismo modo con el transistor FET.

He probado con varios transistores de cada tipo y siempre obtengo el mismo resultado por lo tanto, no son los transistores, es que algo estoy haciendo mal. No entiendo, intento hacer un efecto de INTERRUPTOR con la fuente de 3,3v como control pero aplique o no esta tensión a la BASE, la intensidad pasa por el transistor y enciende el LED.

¿Tendrían la amabilidad de indicarme cómo he de realizar las conexiones para conseguir tener el control con 3,3v de un transistor?


Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## ciri (Oct 6, 2007)

Te dejo dos circuito de prueba que hice con transistores NPN y PNP, son muy sencillos y estan bien explicados!.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2007)

Para esa aplicacion conecta el led al colector del TR, y coloca una resistencia pull-dawn en la base, en castellano una resistencia entre la base del tr y el emisor (de por ejemplo 3 veces el valor de la resistencia en serie que alimenta la base) para garantizar el corte del TR.

Si aun tu led se mantiene encendido puede ser: TR en corto, TR con mucha ganancia (intenta con otro modelo) o circuito mal armado

Ciri tu no estas debiendo una fotos ?


----------



## Ricard (Oct 6, 2007)

Gracias de nuevo por responder.

Fogonazo, he probado de colocar el led en el COLECTOR en un transistor NPN y obtengo los mismos resultados de antes. Probablemente no he elegido nada bien los transistores, compré unos cuantos para probar pero la cosa resulta ser mucho más compleja de lo que a priori aparentaba.

¿Podríais por favor recomendarme algún transistor con el que pueda hacer un INTERRUPTOR como en el diagrama que adjunto?

He probado con los siguientes transistores: 2N2905A, 2N1711A, 2N2219A, 2N2222A, 2N3819.
No me aclaro con ninguno de ellos.

Me gustaría utilizar 2 fuentes de alimentación independientes, una con 3'3v y otra de 12v. La de 3,3v me serviría de control o interruptor para que pasen o no pasen los 12v. Además necesitaría que la intensidad IB o intensidad de base sea la mínima puesto que la fuente de 3'3v tiene muy poca intensidad. Además por si fuera poco, me interesaría utilizar un transistor todo lo económico posible por lo tanto, según la teoría entiendo que el transistor ideal sería un FET o un MOSFET que dicen que son de fácil fabricación, tiene sentido porque el transistor 2N3819 es un FET y es de los más económicos que compré.

De nuevo gracias de antemano por la ayuda.
Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2007)

Con el 2N2222 te tiene que andar, verifica el conexiónado de las patas, recuerda poner en serie con el led una resistencia de 470 Ohms para no dañarlo.


----------



## Ricard (Oct 6, 2007)

Gracias de veras Fogonazo.

Desgraciadamente el LED sigue encendiéndose. Ya no sé que probar.

Ahora, para no fundir más LEDs, estoy probando con 3'3v en la base y 5v en el colector. Adjunto nuevo esquema de conexiones aplicando los consejos de Fogonazo. Los 3'3 los obtengo de una fuente y los 5v de otra fuente de alimentación independiente.

El caso es que si conecto el cable a la base, el LED se enciende, si desconecto el cable de la base, el LED se apaga. Pero, aplique o no los 3'3v, lógicamente todo conectado como el esquema, el LED siempre está encendido.

Como transistor utilizo el 2N2222A que es un NPN.

¿Qué puede estar pasando? ¿Por qué no hace el efecto interruptor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2007)

¿ Y la resistencia limitadora que te puse en el circuito para no quemar el led ?

Puede ser que tu transistor este detectando zumbido electrico de alterna, coloca un capacitor electrolitico entre la base y el emisor en paralelo con la res de 4700Ohms
Cap 1uF o lo que tengas

Edit: 
Si estuviste quemando led´s tal vez tu transistor este en cortocircuito


----------



## Ricard (Oct 6, 2007)

Resistencias de 470 ohms no tenía.
Volveré a comprar más componentes de los que me recomiendas y volveré a probar.

Gracias por la ayuda y por responder tan rápido.
Un cordial saludo!


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 7, 2007)

Hola amigo Ricard, lei tus post y me acorde de un comentario que hizo un ing en la U donde era estudiante: "cuando algo falla en la practica, es porque algo falta en la teoria"; y me parece que algo te falta en tu teoria o algo olvidaste de aplicar.
Me perece que tu ckto no funciona bien porque olvidaste conectar ambas tierras de tus fuentes de alimentacion, tambien veo que no le colocaste una resistencia limitadora al led y puede ser que el led este encendiendo debido a que hay un pequeno  flujo de corriente atraves de la resistencia intrinseca C-E del transistor y parece que el led enciende sin polarizacion de base.
Yo he probado un ckto en un simulador (Multisim) y si funcionan muy bien y aqui te los dejo para ver si te sirven de algo.
Cuando el sw esta en off no hay corriente de base y el led no se activa:






Y cuando se pulsa el sw se polariza la base y hay corriente C-E y el led se activa:





Intenta implementarlos y me comentas luego, mucha suerte.


----------



## jim_17 (Oct 7, 2007)

Buenas, Juan i demas. Me gustaria saber que programa has utilizado para hacer el circuito, si alguien sabe que programa ha utilizado juan le agradeceria que dijera el nombre i a poder ser la manera, link, donde poder adquirirlo. 

Muchas gracias, Pido disculpas si este mensaje no se corresponde a este apartado del foro ni a esta duda.


----------



## Ricard (Oct 7, 2007)

Hola!

En la universidad me acuerdo que utilizábamos uno muy bueno de la Microsoft, me parece que se llamaba Microsoft Project aunque, me parece que el de Juan es distinto.

El que te comento era un programa para la creación de diagramas e incorporaba iconos o símbolos de muchísimas materias, seguro que la electrónica era una de ellas.

PD. Entre mañana y pasado compraré los componentes que me hacen falta para probar vuestras soluciones. Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


Saludos!


----------



## Bas (Abr 10, 2009)

en el diagrama hecho por juan es necesario la resistencia 3?

y si conecto los que van al ground al negativo de la fuente igual funciona o no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2009)

Bas dijo:
			
		

> en el diagrama hecho por juan es necesario la resistencia 3?


Depende de la etapa que excita la base de ese transistor, por ejemplo si lo que excita al transistor es un pulsador, es casi indispensable.
También mejora la velocidad de paso al corte y evita falsos disparos del transistor. 



> y si conecto los que van al ground al negativo de la fuente igual funciona o no?


En esos dibujos GND (Ground) y el negativo de la fuente son la misma cosa.


----------



## Antonio Jesús (May 17, 2009)

¿Como se calcula la R3? ¿que parámetro en la hoja de datos se debe tener en cuenta para esto?

Un saludo


----------



## xavirom (May 17, 2009)

Ricard, un detalle, si no ponés nada en la base y sabés que el transistor está en buenas condiciones y el led sigue encendido, probablemente estás confundiendo colector con emisor y están conectados al revés.


----------

